# Asian Carp



## bumblebee

Has anyone or Does anyone know anyone that has tried to eat one of these Asian Carp? I have been really interested in these fish and how they are spreading across the US.


----------



## PAYARA

Yeah,I'm interested in them too.Can't wait to catch a
100lber!.....I have no experience with eating them,but
most of the Asian guys I run into while fishing know a
thing or two about it.


----------



## riverKing

they are edible and there is already a growing commercial market for them, but they are selling them over seas. as for them spreading they thankfully have not made much of a hold into the ohio portion of the ohio river, though some are there, we did see some silvers down in cannelton pool last week though, but even then not many


----------



## bumblebee

My dad went out today and fished the Mississippi river for catfish in MO. He said these carp were just everywhere. It was the first time he had been on the river in years and could not believe the numbers of these fish.


----------



## missingND

Filet them and remove every bit of the mud vein. Brine them in apple juice over night then smoke them with apple wood. You'll be surprised how good it is. They also pickle well.


----------



## Carpn

Friends that have eaten said they were OK. The ones I've seen cleaned have been larger bigheads and they had some fairly large bones. We're gonna down on the Ohio in KY to bowfish for em next weekend. If anybody wants some bighead meat I'll bring some back. Just let me know.


----------



## Carpn

Just a FYI for you all...A couple friends and I went bowfishing last night near rising sun and ran into a few Bigheads along the way. They're here...just not in the same numbers as they are on the other side of Louisville..


----------



## Fishman

I cut one up for bait to use down on the Illinois/Indiana border on the Ohio. The thing stunk like shad to me. I couldn't imagine eatting one, but then again I didn't try - heck the catfish wouldn't even eat the dang chunks of meat


----------



## Kyfisherman1

I have caught many of them at the greenup dam in my cast net......


----------



## riverKing

those were probably mooneye or some other baitfish, i'm sure there are a few up by greenup but there hasnt been any verified accounts that i know of. if you get one please take a pic and post it i'd be intrested to see it, we shocked right below the dam earlier this year but the only intresting thing we got was a lamprey.
also right now im in cannelton and there are definantly some down here, not enough to be jumping in the boat but there we see a few of them, we even got a juvinille grass carp last night


----------



## ledslinger

as i understand it---the asian carp (bighead and silver?)were being raised commercially for the asian restaurant markets in new york and california and when the mississippi flooded in the 1990's it released all the fish---the fish spread like the plague and take over any body of water the come to---they had a tounament and you could use a landing net or a baseball bat on em---they are in the illinois river behind a weir that is the only barrier for thier entry in the great lakes---these fish are bad news


----------



## ClickerCrazy

I thought we were trying to keep these fish out of the water systems, I was surprised to find that the bait shop around here is selling them for bait. I didn't think it was leagle.


----------



## PAYARA

You probably saw Israeli Carp (Mirror Carp) in the bait 
store.Their a popular Catfish bait and nothing more than 
a strain of the Common Carp,which have been in our 
waters for well over 100yrs now.


----------



## ClickerCrazy

you're right. My bad.


----------



## racin j

A friend of mine just told me they fried up some spoonbill, bighead carp and samon and the bighead and spoony went first! He also said that the bighead was better grilled than fried! His dad said he would take all the bighead carp we could get him!


----------



## Carpman

missingND said:


> Filet them and remove every bit of the mud vein. Brine them in apple juice over night then smoke them with apple wood. You'll be surprised how good it is. They also pickle well.



That's exactly what I have been told. Sounds like a winner to me. I don't know about eating an asian carp, but I have had common carp, it's not bad. I, however, prefer catch and release now.


----------



## WallyGator

Carpman said:


> I, however, prefer catch and release now.


Should be "Catch and Club" 

Like ledslinger said... these things are bad news! Really bad news.


----------

